# guernsey steer question



## stifflej (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a few questions about Guernsey steers, can any one help?

1. How accurate are the weight tapes for Guernseys?
2. How big do you usually let a Guernsey get before butchering?
3. In your opinion, how is the meat compared to beef breeds?
4. What is typical % live weight to hanging weight?

Thanks.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

If you want to get a more accurate weight rather than using a weight tape, use this formula:

Heart Girth x Heart Girth x Length = ??? divided by 300.

Length is shoulder to tailhead.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have never had specifically guernsey beef....but I think the REAL difference between any of the dairy breeds is that what you raise will be fresh, young meat. It will be vastly different than grocery store meat. Maybe not as popular as angus....but you will love it. We butchered our jersey steer at 1200 lbs, but when to butcher is up to you.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

When you say length, what do you mean? chest to tail? nose to tail?

What do you measure in? Inches??


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Measure in inches. Length is from the shoulder to the tail along their topline.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

We butchered a 2 year old guernsey bull last year. Grass fed only. The meat is great but could have used some fat. I can't remember his weight or how much we took home but his time was up when he tried to take out the propane tank. I have a couple of his calves that will go in the freezer next year and we are looking forward to it.


----------

